# directv to comcast



## Popfoods (Apr 1, 2006)

Ugh,
I've had to switch from Directv to Comcast.. Now of course my one directv tivo has become a paper weight.. But, wait.. is there a Hack to convert my directivo to work with Comcast? Help oh help...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yep there sure is 
follow the directions at http://freedtivotocomcasthacks.april.fools.com


----------



## Popfoods (Apr 1, 2006)

Gunny are you joshin me.. I'm hitting the link and its a takin me nowhere.. Now I know I'm a newbie. but uhhhh..


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

He's joshin you. There is no way to convert a DirecTV/Tivo DVR to work with cable TV. DirecTV/Tivo's only have satellite tuners, not analog/cable TV tuners.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

sorry just having a little fun. We see this question alot and being April 1st I couldn't resist.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

My condolences. .. You can still use your DirecTivo as a Tivoserver viewing device. Put shows on your PC and serve them up.


----------

